# Windy day fish trap mod.



## ih772

Having spent several windy days out on the ice and worrying about the canvas melting if it was blown into my lantern I came up with a pretty simple solution. It solves a couple little annoyances I had with my fish trap. One was the canvas was still too loose on the sides, even when it was properly adjusted so the front rested on the ice. Secondly the tendency for the front to lift a little bit with wind gusts. I used 1/2" PVC pipe, some fittings and hose clamps.

The materials needed are 10' of 1/2 PVC pipe. Four 3/4 x 1/2 Tee's. Four 1/2" 45's. Eight appropraite size hose clamps.

I cut the pipe into 5' pieces then put a pencil mark at the center of each piece. I took my propane torch and heated up the pipe approx. 6" on either side of my pencil mark. Take it easy with the torch when doing this so you don't scorch the pipe as it makes for poor looking workmanship. When the pipe becomes flexible enough I put an 8" bend measuring from the inside of the center of the curve too the straight edge that the ends of the pipe where touching. Hold it until it's cooled off enough to retain it's new shape. Now repeat the same heating process on the other piece of pipe to make it flexible. When it's ready, slide it up into the first piece of pipe on the inside of the curve and line up the pencil marks. If you do this step correctly you will have two pieces with the same exact degree bend in them. Any of my fellow electricians should be able to do the aforementioned process in their sleep.  










This should give you a rough idea of what the bend will look like.

Next I took the four tee's, cut them lengthwise and I attached them to the aluminum tubing with hose clamps. Place the Tee's just above and in front of the holes for the snap pins.



















Now take your lengths of pipe and cut 1-3/4" off of each end. Those four pieces will be used as nipples to join the 45's to the 1/2 part of the Tee. After you stick the 45's and Tee's together take one of the pieces of pipe and stick it in the 45 nearest the top of the fish trap. Align the pipe so that it pushs out the most of the canvas cover as possible. Now down near the bottom of the trap line the pipe up with the Tee remembering to account for the amount of pipe the will go down inside the fitting and add roughly 1/2" to 3/4" more than that and make a mark. Cut the pipe off at your mark, stick it into the 45 and you are done with one side. I had to cut off approx 8-1/2". Do the same on the other side and you are all done. Here is what it should look like.



















I took the 8-1/2" pieces of scrap and made some rod holders out of them.










Now here is what the finished product looks like from the outside.



















Now the sides don't have nearly as much play as they did before. Some added benefits are the increased room inside and you can flip it up into windbreak mode very easily. Now I don't have to worry about burning a hole in the side with my heater or lantern on windy days. When the PVC pipes are pulled out it folds up just like it always did and they will lay inside from one corner to the other. All this for less than $20 in materials.


----------



## LilyDuck

nice job ih772


----------



## ih772

Tnx Lilyduck.


----------



## johnny white

that is awsome


----------



## ih772

Just wondering if anyone else has built this or something similar


----------



## DZtaxidermy

Nice idea. I think I will be doing this for my frabill.


----------



## The Whale

ih772 - great idea and very nice post showing your mod. I just may have to copy that.


----------



## flip69

excellant!! easy and inexpensive gotta love it.


----------



## johnny white

do you have to disassemble it every time you set-up or move ?


----------



## bfierke

DZ....

I think I'lll have the 4-wheeler before you have the Frabill ready!! Have you installed the tow bars yet!


----------



## ih772

johnny white said:


> do you have to disassemble it every time you set-up or move ?


You just pull it apart where the 45's go into the tee's.....it takes about 10 seconds.


----------



## perchjerker

yea thats a cool idea. I have an old fish trap and made some 4 oz snap weights and sewed them into the bottom flaps to keep the tent part from blowing around.

I am going to use your idea for something else though. I am tall and my head rubs against the top of the trap. I am going to make poles similar to like you did but they will be to hold the canvas up to give me clearance.

thanks


----------



## ih772

That's the cool thing about PVC, just heat it up and bend it into any shape you want.


----------



## 1lesswoodchk

Thanks for the Blue Prints. I will be putting them to use! No ice now anyway. May as well get this done.


----------



## ramlund man

hey ih772 is it good to be KING or what    --whatta great idea,looks like i'll be spendin more time out in the man cave--thanx for submitting a great design


----------



## ih772

I've made another small modification to the spreaders by cutting them in half and using a coupling to join them back together. Make sure you cut it on a straight section and not the curved part otherwise the coupling won't be able to slide on the pipe. This makes storing it in the bottom of the fish trap a lot easier than before.


----------



## jepik

ih772......I did the same thing only because i did not get bend right....works great....p.s.I used dremel and remove just a VERY LITTLE amount of stock inside of one side of coupling just to make it come apart a little easier....


----------



## ih772

I'm curious, how many of you have built these?


----------



## Marrble Eyes

I will be real quickly now that I have seen this. Yesterday the wind was strong enough to bring up the cavas a foot or so at times.


----------



## walleye

I built one too. It's been nice having it with all the wind the past couple weeks. If you do it right you can force it to stay on the ice.


----------



## ih772

It's been pretty windy the last couple weeks, I thought I'd bring this back to the top for this winter.


----------



## sfw1960

Nice work IH...
I must say all these years watching Red Green has paid in spades for you ~ the Jedi Knight has indeed become the Jedi Master.
:evilsmile
sChWEET!

Thanks for the Pics & sharing!

*R*


----------



## ih772

If the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy. :lol:


----------



## ih772

Thanks for the compliments Robert.

Bringing this one back for the 07/08 icefishing season.


----------



## jakeo

Great idea.......thank you!!


----------



## ih772

Thanks.


----------



## BassManBob

thanks for posting this it seems like it will work well, was on a little lake in Ortonville yesterday and was worried about melting the side of my yukon. i'll probably be going to the hardware store tomorrow morning.


----------



## fish-on

Nice job,If it dont work from the store fix it till it does :lol::lol:.Got ta love bored fishermen :lol::lol:.Always thinkin'


----------



## smalltownguy

I've got an older Fish Trap II that's got a bent pipe accross the front. Any ideas on the easiest way to bring this pipe back to straight again?


----------



## ih772

With hardwater season nearly upon us, I thought I'd bring this one back for the newbie's on the site.


----------



## GFHFG

I did this modification last year and it worked great


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman

Wow, very crafty :coolgleam


----------



## rico1391

I'm sure it'll work, but has anyone tried this on a frabill? I plan to in the morning on my 2-man trekker, it should alleviate some annoying flap. I just put my spud on my side last year, but it still had some play.


----------



## ih772

I'd bet you could make it work on just about any type of flip shanty.


----------



## wally-eye

In the instructions for my Trekker II they suggest taking a 4ft piece of heavy chain with you to lay on the front skirt in front of the door..........not sure about that idea, I suppose if the chain was heavy enough it might stop the front raising in the wind........ain't gonna help the side flapping though...


----------



## ih772

The band thing about the chain is the weight.


----------



## wally-eye

ih772 said:


> The band thing about the chain is the weight.



I thought about that too. But I have my Shappel for skinny ice and the only time I'm using the flip over is on ice safe enough for my quad which means the 4 ft piece of chain in the garage might have to be put in the tub...as my quad wouldn't even notice that.....:lol:..:coolgleam


----------



## ih772

The way I have the pvc setup, it forces the bottom to stay on the ice and seals out the wind, no heavy chain needed. Which is nice when you don't have a sled or quad.


----------



## ih772

I've built one of for my pro and guide.


----------



## rico1391

yup, I did it for my trekker II last friday. It worked out great, thanks for the good advice and plans


----------



## ih772

No problem, glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Pointerguy

ih772 thanks for posting the info on the mod to the fish trap I made the mod last night and went out on the saginaw river today worked great as did the chain along the sides.


----------



## susanlakeboys

this is great! i'd like to place an order for pipes to fit a clam kenai, shappel rover 1.0 and frabrill recon.


----------



## BucketButt

This is a great idea, and so simple! Thanks for sharing. I've already melted the pillow tag on my Trap to the globe on my lantern. I hope the police never check me on that. :sad: My old pal One Eye will really appreciate the fact that the poles are identical and can go on either side. Last year he had a hard time getting the back door zipped shut on his Fish Trap. He ended up with his snow suit zipped to his shanty all day. It was a hoot watching him check his tip-ups. Thanks again. Tight Lines!!!


----------



## ih772

I bet that was a sight to see.


----------



## Michigander1

ih772 said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has built this or something similar


 Thats a nice job.Last yr someone posted some great info on some skis they made for their shanty.Its was one nice set up and looked pretty easy like yours.http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=7592 Mich


----------



## ih772

Bringing this one back up for all the people getting their gear ready for the hard water.


----------



## Lerxst

I think I'm finally gonna do this modification this year seems easy even though I do not have a torch I think someone I know might have one. I get concerned with the canvas hitting the lantern or the heater too.

Question: Does this also help with the front lifting when it's gusty? That is a PITA too.

Also when you say bend the pipe 8" are you measuring from the center of the bend straight down to a straight edge ? I'm guessing the ends of the pipe are at the straight edge to give it an even bend and a measuring point for the 8"......correct !


----------



## ih772

Lerxst said:


> I think I'm finally gonna do this modification this year seems easy even though I do not have a torch I think someone I know might have one. I get concerned with the canvas hitting the lantern or the heater too.
> 
> Question: Does this also help with the front lifting when it's gusty? That is a PITA too.
> 
> Also when you say bend the pipe 8" are you measuring from the center of the bend straight down to a straight edge ? I'm guessing the ends of the pipe are at the straight edge to give it an even bend and a measuring point for the 8"......correct !


I made a couple sets by holding the PVC over the top of my buddy heater, that actually works better than a propane torch.

Yes is does help with the front lifting problem.

Yes, I'm measuring as you described.


----------



## Lerxst

ih772 said:


> I made a couple sets by holding the PVC over the top of my buddy heater, that actually works better than a propane torch.
> 
> Yes is does help with the front lifting problem.
> 
> Yes, I'm measuring as you described.


 
Ok thanks, I'll use my 3000 btu coleman heater then.


----------



## ih772

When you get it bent to the measurement you want and it's still flexible, hold it while another person cools it off by rubbing it with a water soaked rag.


----------



## Lerxst

ih772 said:


> When you get it bent to the measurement you want and it's still flexible, hold it while another person cools it off by rubbing it with a water soaked rag.


 
Got it.....thanks  I'll let ya know how it turns out !!


----------



## 3rd_geer

Good idea bringing this back. I really need to do this to my one man. Space is narrow enough when its not windy. It can get pretty small in there when the wind is howling. This is as simple and effective an idea as i have ever seen.


----------



## sfw1960

ih772 said:


> Bringing this one back up for all the people getting their gear ready for the hard water.


What , you AGAIN Ian??
:lol: :lol:

I see you're "gettin' tH' itCH"...
Me??
I want this softwater to hold out a while yet.
:evilsmile
I can always catch MORE & bigger walleyes when I can troll open water.
:evil:


----------



## Crazy Axe

This is going on my list of things to do this winter. I FINALLY got a sled, gotta get that ready, and as soon as it's ready to go the next thing will be to do the windy mod and maybe some 12v lights. I am sort of considering using my trolling motor battery for 12v lights and laying some 2x4s(or 2x6) or something in the bottom to separate and secure gear down to. Thinking maybe, I bolts and bungee cords? We'll see. OH and I'm gonna re-coat the inside with that loctite stuff mentioned in the other thread. Should turn out nicely..


----------



## ih772

sfw1960 said:


> What , you AGAIN Ian??
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I see you're "gettin' tH' itCH"...
> Me??
> I want this softwater to hold out a while yet.
> :evilsmile
> I can always catch MORE & bigger walleyes when I can troll open water.
> :evil:


I'm ready for ice, that's for sure.


----------



## 3rd_geer

I just built the supports for my clam kodiak tonight. Really feels like it adds more room. Its gonna help a ton when the wind starts blowing. I sat in it for 20 minutes after I was done just to enjoy my handy work, i was close to drillin a hole in the floor and practicing my jiggin technique.:lol::lol:


----------



## ih772

I know what you mean, it feels like you gain about 50% more space.


----------



## Perchchaser

What did you use to cut the Tees in half?


----------



## LSSUfishmaster

Just built this for my trekker II. Its really nice. Havent used it in heavy wind yet but even on a still day the extra room feels so nice!

I used a band saw, my buddy on the other hand used a folding hand saw for cutting brush. Whatever works for you I guess.


----------



## ih772

Perchchaser said:


> What did you use to cut the Tees in half?


A hack saw.


----------



## Perchchaser

ih772 said:


> A hack saw.


Thanks for the detailed instructions...just got back from home depot and I'm in the garage bending the pvc as we speak. figured I would work on this when its 20 outside instead of 40 like yesterday


----------



## ih772

You'll really like it the first time you're out in the wind.


----------



## stillfish

3rd_geer said:


> I just built the supports for my clam kodiak tonight. Really feels like it adds more room. Its gonna help a ton when the wind starts blowing. I sat in it for 20 minutes after I was done just to enjoy my handy work, i was close to drillin a hole in the floor and practicing my jiggin technique.:lol::lol:


 How long have you had your Kodiak? just bought mine week ago and havent had it out in the wind. Do you like it?


----------



## ih772

stillfish said:


> How long have you had your Kodiak? just bought mine week ago and havent had it out in the wind. Do you like it?


Dude, don't hijack the thread. Send him a PM please.


----------



## stillfish

Its public! Pm will be sent!


----------



## ih772

Back to the top for all the newbies.


----------



## bigbuck down

excellent we just had this problem in the 100 + mile an hour winds Saturday at least it seemed like it but I am in the process of using this Idea today thanks for sharing. although now that I have a solution the wind will never blow agian right! anyway thanks excellent post!


----------



## JJ Mac

Yep, just picked up a used pro and did the mod for it last week. Did it on a windy day no less. The whole process took less than an hour. It performed excellent in the wind last weekend. I added the coupler Ian described to shorten the length when it breaks down and it all fits in the storage hammock under the seat. I also like the way it rolls back and stops perfectly for windbreak mode. 

One night I was running late and rushing to set-up so I just put the pvc on the windward side and it did just fine.

$12.99 in materials at home depot and I have $3.75 worth of left over hose clamps. 

I'm curious what you guys are using for chain to keep the bottom flaps in place in the wind. Will a couple of dog choker chains cover it or do I go bigger (hate to add too much weight)?


----------



## ih772

I wouldn't think it would need to be very heavy at all, just enough to keep the wind from lifting it.


----------



## ih772

Bringing this one back to the top.

Its getting close to that time of year again and I know some of you guys are getting the itch to do some mods before that first trip out on the ice.


----------



## johnd

Thanks, I've been thinking i have to make that this year to stop the fish trap cramp in my leg from holding the top down all day. Now i have no excuse.


----------



## ih772

The mod will take care of that problem, just remember to use the aluminum rod, for the wind break, in the back.


----------



## ih772

For all you guys that got a flip style for xmas. Do this mod before you take her out in the wind.


----------



## stampman

I did that with my fish trap and it work great. If you would like to see it in person, find the son of a *^"#@ that stoled my shanty on sag. bay. I'm sure they are enjoying it.


----------



## n4cer26

Not seeing pictures or instructions when viewing from my phone. Is there a link?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## troutguy26

Go on a computer phones dont always load some pics for some reason i cant see it on my phone either.


----------



## foxfire69

troutguy26 said:


> Go on a computer phones dont always load some pics for some reason i cant see it on my phone either.


For some reason I'm not seeing the original pics OR their placards from my PC!? I've viewed them before??


----------



## rico1391

Did this on my second shanty today, then used it!


( . Y . ) Nice cans!


----------



## ih772

I just checked the first post on this thread and all the pictures show up. I'm using my laptop.


----------



## RiverRanger

ih772 said:


> I've heard of guys using it for a Shappell.


Has anyone done this to their DX3000, if so can you post pics?


----------



## nick 74

1lesswoodchk said:


> Thanks for the Blue Prints. I will be putting them to use! No ice now anyway. May as well get this done.


 
Did anyone notice this post from Jan. 2006? I guess we didnt have much ice that year. Thats still 10 days from now. :yikes:


----------



## ih772

Lots of ice that year, I had already been out a few times and that's why I came up with the idea for the modification.


----------



## nick 74

ih772 said:


> Lots of ice that year, I had already been out a few times and that's why I came up with the idea for the modification.


 Hmmmm good piont. wonder where he was fishing?


----------



## EyeWacka

Just finished the project up Ian....sweet a## idea.Its a hella lot safer for the heater and just feels more roomy.I am in a guide by myself always...so i like to have the space obviously. next project:remove second seat and build storage spot for tall 10 lp tank.


----------



## ih772

Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## ih772

After that wind a couple days ago, I figure its time to bring this one back up again.


----------



## ih772

Bumping this one for the newbies that got a flip style shanty for xmas.


----------



## TSS Caddis

Is this an issue with older style flip type shanties?

I have a Frabil flip style and with the support bars that come with it and facing the back to the wind, I've never had the front try to flip up.

Just curious.


----------



## ih772

All of them have the back bar. The main problem is with the sides being loose enough to allow them to fold properly but so loose that they will billow inward in a strong wind. The keeping the front closer to the ice in a stiff wind is a just a bonus.


----------



## rico1391

TSS Caddis said:


> Is this an issue with older style flip type shanties?
> 
> I have a Frabil flip style and with the support bars that come with it and facing the back to the wind, I've never had the front try to flip up.
> 
> Just curious.


I have a Frabil trekker, and I did this years ago. With two people fishing on a windy day, the sides blow in and hit your rods. On really windy days, the flapping can drive you nuts also. This modification stops most of this.


----------



## ih772

rico1391 said:


> I have a Frabil trekker, and I did this years ago. With two people fishing on a windy day, the sides blow in and hit your rods. On really windy days, the flapping can drive you nuts also. This modification stops most of this.


Those were the reasons I came up with the modification. It also makes a nice wind break on the warmer days.


----------



## rico1391

ih772 said:


> Those were the reasons I came up with the modification. It also makes a nice wind break on the warmer days.


One note though, don't try to adjust the angle with your shanty heater, you might end up buying another piece of PVC, lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ih772

rico1391 said:


> One note though, don't try to adjust the angle with your shanty heater, you might end up buying another piece of PVC, lol
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 I bet...:lol:

A couple years ago I made a set using my buddy heater to get the PVC warm enough to bend. That actually worked better than using a propane torch because it was a lot harder to scorch the pipe.


----------



## gipper

Nice modifications on the side panel fix, heading to store for materials today (because the ice isn't safe yet).... as this is a flip shanty modification thread...just wondering what and how you guys use for anchoring system, anyone have some modifications they have made for anchoring their flip style shanty?


----------



## ih772

gipper said:


> Nice modifications on the side panel fix, heading to store for materials today (because the ice isn't safe yet).... as this is a flip shanty modification thread...just wondering what and how you guys use for anchoring system, anyone have some modifications they have made for anchoring their flip style shanty?


My rear end anchors my flip style.


----------



## multibeard

I used cpvc because I already had the fittings. I did not cut the tees as they fit right over the pipe. Just took out the bolts and slid them on. I haven't even fastened them to the pipe as I can pivot them so they do not rub the canvas when I fold it up. I might end up claming them so I can make the pvc push out on the canvas better with them clamped.

I used my buddy heater with not problems. It does not take that much heat to be able to bend the pvc.


----------



## ih772

multibeard said:


> I used cpvc because I already had the fittings. I did not cut the tees as they fit right over the pipe. Just took out the bolts and slid them on. I haven't even fastened them to the pipe as I can pivot them so they do not rub the canvas when I fold it up. I might end up claming them so I can make the pvc push out on the canvas better with them clamped.
> 
> I used my buddy heater with not problems. It does not take that much heat to be able to bend the pvc.


The buddy heater does a pretty nice job doesn't it.


----------



## multibeard

Only a couple of minutes moving the pipe back and forth over the heat and it bent real easy. It would probably work easier on the light weight pvc.

Thanks for the idea. Really great when other share their ideas for every one else to use. 

Tom


----------



## ih772

One last bump for this hard water season. See you guys in December.


----------



## Hookineyezz

I have to do this. I have been pondering it but have been killing jumbos!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ih772

Back to the top for another hardwater season.


----------



## ih772

Bump for the guys that got new flip-over shanties for xmas.


----------



## TrekJeff

Nice mods. I love the way we find ways to change things up, I only wish I invented duct tape, velcro and pvc pipe!


----------



## topkick

ih772 said:


> Bump for the guys that got new flip-over shanties for xmas.


I just picked up an Eskimo Wide 1. It's got square tubing on the bottom.I'm just wondering how to adapt round fittings to a square pipe. Maybe one cut opposite of the tee and some heat wit a heat gun? Any ideas ?


----------



## rico1391

topkick said:


> I just picked up an Eskimo Wide 1. It's got square tubing on the bottom.I'm just wondering how to adapt round fittings to a square pipe. Maybe one cut opposite of the tee and some heat wit a heat gun? Any ideas ?


Use a bigger T that slides over the square tube.


----------



## GoneFishin

topkick said:


> I just picked up an Eskimo Wide 1. It's got square tubing on the bottom.I'm just wondering how to adapt round fittings to a square pipe. Maybe one cut opposite of the tee and some heat wit a heat gun? Any ideas ?


Here ya go.


----------



## topkick

Thanks for the replies


----------

